# Need some FO recommendations



## Obsidian (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking for some FO's, any recommendations for suppliers?

Champagne- currently using BB's champagne and I really like it but its almost too ginger ale like. Wouldn't mind if it was a bit sharp

salty/air- Looking for a really ozoney/salty scent that isn't too floral.

powdery perfume- This might be tricky. I want something that smells like a upscale powdery perfume that isn't too powdery. I don't want it to smell like baby powder or old lady perfume.

Fern/Fougère- nothing too floraly or woodsy, wanting fresh and green, maybe with some lichen.

Fresh apple- looking for apple with a bright fresh note, no spice and not plain apple either. 

a citrus that sticks?- surprise me, nothing to sweet or candy like. Dislike BB energy, smells like plastic.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 9, 2017)

Salty/ozone- to my nose, Daystar's Salty Sailor is the epitome of the perfect salty/ozone. I personally can't detect any perfume/flower notes in it whatsoever, but individual noses being what they are, I can't say whether someone else might be able to detect some. 

Powdery perfume- If you ask my nose, Flowerbomb fits that bill perfectly. 


IrishLass


----------



## toxikon (Nov 9, 2017)

For Citrus, I combined BB's Yuzu and Kumquat for a salt bar and got a very nice sweet citrus with great sticking power. Yuzu by itself would cut some of the sweetness.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 9, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Salty/ozone- to my nose, Daystar's Salty Sailor is the epitome of the perfect salty/ozone.



How does this behave? I know sea scent accelerate and I'm planning a salt bar, don't want soap on a stick.


----------



## scard (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm pretty new to this but I really like Avobath by Nurture, not sweet but very limey. 8th and Ocean also by Nurture Soap is a nice sea air scent. Both behaved well, but I use full water and soap at room temperature. Neither discolored.


----------



## osso (Nov 9, 2017)

I love BB champagne, but I also have WSP champagne kisses and it is a little less sweet with that sharpness you are probably looking for.

Sea minerals from Aztec is really nice, but I haven't a soaped it yet.

A thousand wishes from Aztec might fit the bill for your perfume type. It's a bbw type.

For citrus WSP satsuma is great and sticks forever. BB kumquat is nice too, Aztec also has a kumquat I've been wanting to try.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 9, 2017)

I will second 8th and ocean from nurture for a sea scent. For citrus, my favorite is satsuma, also from nurture. I haven't tried bb energy type, but the one I have isn't plastic-y and another of my faves!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check them all out.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 9, 2017)

Obsidian said:


> How does this behave? I know sea scent accelerate and I'm planning a salt bar, don't want soap on a stick.


 
It does move quick, but I've learned to tame it and I've never come down with soap-on-a-stick with it. These are the adjustments I use when soaping it: I hand-stir only and don't do any swirling, although I do color it a solid color by adding the colorant up front to my oils. And I use it at a 3% usage rate (which is plenty strong and long-lasting enough) with a 31% lye solution. 


IrishLass


----------



## scard (Nov 9, 2017)

So sorry! I corrected my above post, it's Awaken by Nurture (formerly known as Avobath) It really is an amazing scent, very green citrus. I hope nobody listened to me, this time that would be a good thing. I've got it right now, really!


----------



## cerelife (Nov 10, 2017)

I second IL's suggestion of Daystar's Salty Sailor. As she said it def accelerates, but it's workable. I soap cool with full water and hand stir, but I still sometimes have to use the SB since it likes to rice! Not sure how it would behave in a salt bar, but I might check it out in the near future since now I'm curious. It _does_ smell amazing and it's one of my top sellers - I have a customer who orders 20 bars at time every 4 or 5 months since it's the only thing her husband will use now 
For the powdery floral: I love Nature's Garden Narcissist and I think it fits the bill. Upscale perfume scent with a touch of powder, but def not an 'old lady' scent. BB's Sea Moss might be a good fit with this as well. My nose detects a powder scent to this one, oddly enough!
Fresh Apple: I really like Peak's McIntosh Apple as it smells to me very much like a freshly cut apple - bright and crisp with no fake 'candy' notes. Maybe too 'plain apple' for what you want?
Citrus that sticks: WSP Lemongrass Sage is pungent (in a good way) with no sweetness, and I've had really good results with their Pink Grapefruit FO in CP as well.
PM me if you want sniffies - I know for sure that I have Salty Sailor and Narcissist in house since I buy them in bulk. I may have the others, and I _know_ I have bars of SS, Narc, and Lemongrass Sage on my curing racks (8 weeks old), so I can also send you slivers


----------



## cerelife (Nov 10, 2017)

Pretty sure I have BB's Sea Moss in house as well!
And this company bought Peak's recipes, so here's the McIntosh Apple:
https://keystonecandlesupplies.com/products/macintosh-apple-peak


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 10, 2017)

I love salty Air from soapsupplies.net. It smells very much like it did when sitting on our boat in the Harbor, and it is very popular. I make salt bars with it and it is manageable, just move along quickly since it does accelerate, but is manageable. This is actually one of my staple fo's and mixes nicely with citrus


----------



## lathered_up (Nov 10, 2017)

Ditto on BB Kumquat,  smells amazing and holds very well in CP soap. 

Powdery perfume : I like Indian Sandalwood by NGC. Very sensual and a little incense-y


----------



## dibbles (Nov 12, 2017)

For an apple scent, I have used BB macintosh apple. It's been awhile, but as I remember, it is a single note apple that behaved well. I like Bb crisp apple rose a lot. OOB, the apple is the prominent scent, but the rose comes out more with cure. I don't like rose fragrances at all, but this one is very nice. Clean and soft, but not weak.


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 12, 2017)

For the Citrus that sticks, Nature Garden Mojito sticks and it is very very nice mixed with BB’s Electric Lemonade. BB lemonade adds a touch of creaminess that the Mojito lacks but it sticks.


----------

